# Crickets



## fowlmood77 (Jan 13, 2009)

As promised I have something to show for my efforts on trying to replicate a cricket. Not satisfied yet but here are my three that I have done so far. The first is a little blurry, but it is not my favorite anyway. I like the second one the best. Anyone have some suggestions for improvement I am all ears.


----------



## ben2go (Jan 13, 2009)

They look good to me.I bet they'd kill some pan fish and smallies.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks good to me too! Would love to try those in the rivers here in ETN.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Jan 14, 2009)

After looking at the pictures as well as real pictures, I have decided to "lay" the wings down to the body. Off to the vise once again.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2009)

Them Brown Trouts in Wiscoland would eat them up too.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Jan 14, 2009)

Allright this is it for tonight. I gotta get to bed. LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2009)

they look really awesome

I woudl go crazy making those things and not being able to "test" them right away


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2009)

Just go to your nearest BPS with a fish tank, grab a pre-rigged combo, tie on a cricket (or waht ever bait) and test them there.






You should get about 5 minutes worth of fishing before Jake and Bruno, the security guys, show up.


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice detail, awesome.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 14, 2009)

great pic Andy! Nice touch with the shirt.


Good looking crickets Fowlmood.

Check out these reallistic flies, they're unbelievable-or actually hard to believe they're not real actually.

https://www.grahamowengallery.com/fishing/more-fly-tying.html


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 14, 2009)

Nickk"Check out these reallistic flies said:


> https://www.grahamowengallery.com/fishing/more-fly-tying.html[/url]


 I guarantee you'll catch more fish per fly with Fowlmood's flies. One fish (or tree behind you) and that fly is screwed

Good looking flies!


----------

